# FYI: Pit Boss Austin XL Grill Cover fits PB1100



## Meat Fighter (Feb 15, 2019)

I bought a Pit Boss PB1100 Pro Series a month or so ago and immediately contacted Pit Boss service to inquire about a cover for my new grill. I was informed that they don't make a cover for that model yet. So I've just been using a tarp and bungee cords. Not ideal, but doing the job.

Anyway, I'm at Wal-Mart yesterday - since they're the only place I can find locally who carry mesquite pellets - and I see, for the first time in person, The Pit Boss Austin XL.  I'm looking at it and realizing other than a few cosmetic changes it's almost the same grill as the Lowe's-exclusive PB100 I own.  I know they make a cover for AustinXL model, so, on the spot, I email Pit Boss service and ask if it will fit my PB1100. I don't expect an immediate response (should've called I guess) so I shop around a bit and wait for a response until i decide "screw it. I'll just buy the thing" I did, brought it home, unwrapped it, and low and behold it fits perfectly.

So if you have a PB1100 and need a cover the Austin XL cover will do the trick.


----------



## Will Smoke (Feb 15, 2019)

Not bad. That pro series has all the right curves, i have a couple i need to sell first though.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 15, 2019)

I wanted a cover for my MES 30 when I first got it. I opened the box from the bottom and used it as my custom MES cover with John McLemore's smiling puss on it (JMSS from Lowe's). But it was just a box. (Yep, I can do tacky)
I kept an eye out and finally they got some heavy polyester ones in that would fit.
And John's smilin DadGum Good face went unceremoniously in the recycling bin...


----------



## Meat Fighter (Feb 15, 2019)

When I finally got a reply from Pit Boss the guy was unaware that it would fit and actually told me it wouldn’t.  He was shocked and asked for photos when I told him it was a perfect fit.


----------



## Rmartinez2 (Feb 21, 2019)

Thats an awesome find OP. Im actually leaning very heavily on getting the PB pro series 1100 from lowes so this will come in handy as i noticed the cover on PB site specific for the grill was out of stock. 

Any insights you can offer on your experiences with that grill please offer them up here if you have the time: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/new-from-tucson.284628/#post-1930699


----------



## RCAlan (Feb 21, 2019)

Rmartinez2 said:


> Thats an awesome find OP. Im actually leaning very heavily on getting the PB pro series 1100 from lowes so this will come in handy as i noticed the cover on PB site specific for the grill was out of stock.
> 
> Any insights you can offer on your experiences with that grill please offer them up here if you have the time: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/new-from-tucson.284628/#post-1930699



I just replied to your link.. There’s a good read and info in the posting..  Always do your research...  The PB Pro Series 1100 is new, but the PB Austin XL and the PB 1100 Pro Series are almost exactly the same grill.  Researching the PB Austin XL will help you get up to speed with PB Pro Series Grills... Read the info/ link I posted in your other thread posting for some great info.  Good luck.  

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## Meat Fighter (Feb 22, 2019)

RCAlan said:


> The PB Pro Series 1100 is new, but the PB Austin XL and the PB 1100 Pro Series are almost exactly the same grill.  Researching the PB Austin XL will help you get up to speed with PB Pro Series Grills...


Othet than the 1100 sq inches of cooking area vs 1000 on the XL, The big differences are mostly cosmetic. To the best of my memory and in no particular order:
1) The PB1100 has a different style, slightly larger side tray, but the tray on the XL is removable and can act like a serving tray, I think.
2) The PB1100 has a 35lb hopper vs the XLs 31lb
3) The PB1100 has a very sturdy folding shelf across the length of the front. XL does not.
4) Larger upper grill (I guess 100 more sq inches)
5) different style chimney damper

 Also the PB1100 has a lever so you can open and close the grate to expose the flame easily.
I also like that the "tool hooks" are on the from of the shelf rather than the side like they are on the XL.

Overall I've been extremely happy with my PB1100. It's my first ever pellet grill, so I have nothing to compare performance with, but I did spend a lot of time considering the Traeger before I stumbled onto this one, and for me the choice was simple. The Pit Boss has a much longer warranty, and simply looks like it's built much better and of sturdier quality.  The Traeger's just looks and feels cheap and flimsy by comparison and over twice as expensive for a similar, but smaller size.


----------



## RCAlan (Feb 22, 2019)

Meat Fighter said:


> Othet than the 1100 sq inches of cooking area vs 1000 on the XL, The big differences are mostly cosmetic. To the best of my memory and in no particular order:
> 1) The PB1100 has a different style, slightly larger side tray, but the tray on the XL is removable and can act like a serving tray, I think.
> 2) The PB1100 has a 35lb hopper vs the XLs 31lb
> 3) The PB1100 has a very sturdy folding shelf across the length of the front. XL does not.
> ...



The lever to move the flame broiler slider back and forth is a great update that I wish the PB Austin XL had.  That front shelf is nice too.  The operational functions of both grills are the same though and the link I posted will help You get started with your PB Pro Series 1100 without having any hiccups or issues.  There’s a learning curve with these pellet grills.  Also, researching this forum, You’ll see and read about a lot of Pit Boss Owners and pellet grill owners in general who did and didn’t follow directions...  Every pellet grill is different and reading and learning your grills operations will help prevent many of the issues some Pellet Grill Owners have faced due to them not reading and following the instructions in their owners manual.  That PB Pro Series 1100 is a nice grill, post back and let us know how your cooks turn out for you... 

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## Beep (Jul 2, 2019)

So I have been looking at differences on the pitboss website, the Austin XL has about a 20k btu burner, the Pro 1100 claims 40k. Can this be right? Also, do you happen to know if they use the same controller? Thanks!


----------



## mike243 (Jul 3, 2019)

You made me go look at the BTU rating for each and I find it hard to believe it would have 2x more as that would seem like over kill,both rated same temp ect… , wonder if the controller is how they can reword it? cant imagine 2lbs of pellets per hour on a warm day , Im happy with mine and the only thing I would like is a front shelf,


----------



## Beep (Jul 3, 2019)

Yeah i agree, i don't buy it, double the BTU, I looked at the manual for both, the motors/blowers ectd all have the same specs but could just be a copy and paste. I dunno. The controller looks to be the same on both as well. Anyway i got a pretty good deal on an XL so i picked it up. Currently have a 700FB but was time to upgrade.


----------



## Meat Fighter (Jul 3, 2019)

I have nothing to compare it to, but I love my grill now that's I've figured out it's eccentricities.


----------

